

Prebake: Block EU Cookie Notices with Adblock - therealmarv
http://prebake.eu/

======
glag0lit
I like it! Can you include a link to uBlock Origin as well?

This being mostly rules that hide DOM elements by CSS I wonder if it works
with uMatrix too. Last I checked uMatrix didn't seem to support hiding stuff
in the DOM, only blocking resources.

~~~
therealmarv
In my uBlock Origin I've found an option box (so it's easy). Just search for
"Prebake" in options->filter of uBlock with Ctrl+f (or cmd+f on OS X).

